# Photography book recommendations?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Right, Ive got a birthday coming up and family don't know what to get me, and I don't know what i want!!

So I recall reading here about a book that was highly rated, think it was Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson?










Any others worth reading please?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeh that's a good book

What aspects are you after learning about? I could put a few PDFs of technique features over written over the past few years for mags 

drew


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a good book to start with, I also watched loads of vids on YouTube still can't get the hang of it, time and practice and delete:lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> That's a good book to start with, I also watched loads of vids on YouTube still can't get the hang of it, time and practice and delete:lol:


YouTube is a good place to learn that's where I get my tips from

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> YouTube is a good place to learn that's where I get my tips from
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Have you got the book rob? Wanna borrow it?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Have you got the book rob? Wanna borrow it?


I'm too tight to buy books haha don't have time to read with all work at the minute but may give you a shout in near future

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

buckas said:


> Yeh that's a good book
> 
> What aspects are you after learning about? I could put a few PDFs of technique features over written over the past few years for mags
> 
> drew


Thanks buckas, sending you a PM :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

The Bryan Peterson book is a good one

Couple of cheap reads here

http://www.thebookpeople.co.uk/weba...Id=10051&langId=100&searchTerm=Ross Hoddinott

£5 each for Ross Hoddincott's books on Landscapes and Wildlife

Use the code MARWEL for free delivery.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats a good deal, and those books get good reviews on Amazon. Mrs LeadFarmer has just ordered them for me for my birthday.

Cheers Buck :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

You're welcome :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

i have this book in pdf form if anyone is interested


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The Art Of Photography


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Megs Lad said:


> i have this book in pdf form if anyone is interested


Im interested please. Sending you a PM :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im interested please. Sending you a PM :thumb:


just sorted it all out now let me know if there's any problems


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Megs Lad said:


> just sorted it all out now let me know if there's any problems


Received, many thanks mate. I look forward to reading through this over the weekend :thumb:

Steve.


----------

